# Medicare Physician Fee Schedule



## coderguy1939 (Feb 8, 2011)

Can anyone help me navigate the CMS website.  I'm trying to locate the Medicare Physician Fee Shedule Database.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nelsong5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Depends on the state you work in. Where are you located?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 17, 2011)

California.  Would this be on the Palmetto website?


----------



## nelsong5 (Feb 20, 2011)

Check in this website. 

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...edules and Updates~8B8PAJ2053?open&navmenu=||


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so much.  Very helpful.


----------

